# Question about 7 string tuning, and string gauges.



## MattMorose (Aug 5, 2008)

I just bought a 7 string, my first one, from Rondo music. It isn't here yet, but will be in the next couple days, but I have a question about string gauges, and how I want to tune my 7 string. It comes with .09-56 gauge strings, and I want to tune it so that the six strings are in D standard (on a six string guitar) and then drop the 7th string down so it would be like a dropped tuning, which I think would end up being a G. Are those gauge strings gonna be real loose? Or will the tension still be pretty tight?


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 5, 2008)

ok well what do you use on your 6ers?
i cant hardly fucking use a 59 for low B cause its too loose, so clearly i cant say it wont work, but most people go up to around a 60 or so for A, so to go to low G your definitely going to want like a .68 (give or take a bit), which is what most people use around here for a low F# or so (and what i use for B )


----------



## MattMorose (Aug 5, 2008)

On my 6 strings, I use 13-56. And I tune one to C# Standard and it's at a 25.5 scale, then one I use more than my others I tune to drop Bb and it's a 28 inch scale Baritone. The baritone feels real tight, but the C# guitar feels pretty good.

It's just hard to find thick strings for a 7 string without ordering off the internet. And it's lame when the shipping is like 3 times to price of the string haha


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah youre gonna want something like a 10-68 or so im thinking just to keep things kinda similarish


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 5, 2008)

Is the 7 you're getting 27" or 25.5"?

Anyhow, I'd recommend what I do, which is get a pack of Light Top Heavy Bottoms (D'addario make them, Ernie Ball make them, others too probably) which is about 10-52 and get an extra single 66 or 68 or whatever and put it on the bottom.


----------



## MattMorose (Aug 5, 2008)

The 7 string is a 27 inch scale. And I had originally planned on doing what you said. Buy a 6 string set, then get the 7th string on it's own. I just don't know where to find the single strings that thick, unless I use the internet. But I may end up doing that anway.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 5, 2008)

youre pretty much going to have to go online unless youre super lucky. It pays off to buy a few sets at a time so shipping isnt such a rapefestival. i get sets from EB, 6 singles at a time plus 6 packs, but if you buy the packs from them its pricier, so i just go full custom set


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 5, 2008)

Most stores in my city will order in strings for you if you ask


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 5, 2008)

Elixer .068 on the bottom for the win.


----------



## flickoflash (Aug 6, 2008)

Gibson sell what believe called rockbottoms for dropped tuning then just add a .010 high E


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 7, 2008)

god damn you guys play with STIFF strings.


----------



## MattMorose (Aug 7, 2008)

well, I just got the guitar today, and tuned down the 7th string to an A, so everything is a full step higher than what I would want it, and I think the tension on the strings is perfect. After playing on this my baritone's strings are soo stiff, and frankly just doesn't feel as good.

Like I said before, it came with .09-56 gauge strings. So what do you all think I would need to get to tune down just one full step from where I'm at, and keep the same kinda tension? I'm thinking like 11 or 12-66, but I'm not quite sure.

And another question, about my baritone. It does feel really stiff, and the string gauges I have now is 13-56, so I'm thinking I might need to go down a little bit from that. Maybe like an 11-52? Or would that be too loose?

I know you might not be able to help, 'cause you can't feel it for yourself, but some advice would be great. I really want my Baritone to feel as good as this 7 string does.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 7, 2008)

MattMorose said:


> well, I just got the guitar today, and tuned down the 7th string to an A, so everything is a full step higher than what I would want it, and I think the tension on the strings is perfect. After playing on this my baritone's strings are soo stiff, and frankly just doesn't feel as good.
> 
> Like I said before, it came with .09-56 gauge strings. So what do you all think I would need to get to tune down just one full step from where I'm at, and keep the same kinda tension? I'm thinking like 11 or 12-66, but I'm not quite sure.
> 
> ...



If you like how it feels now with 9's, I'd use 10's for one full step down. They might feel slightly more loose than your 9's now, but 11's would feel quite a bit more stiff, and 12's would be way, way too stiff. As for the baritone, I have no idea, but just try things out and use whatever you're comfortable with. I would NEVER play with the fucking enormous strings some of the guys on here use... can't stand it. People will tell you you have to have huge strings and ridiculous tension to keep things tight on the low string, but it's BS... your playing being tight is the important thing. I can use 9's comfortably in Eb on a 25.5" scale guitar... Just use whatever is most comfortable for you.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 7, 2008)

MattMorose said:


> well, I just got the guitar today, and tuned down the 7th string to an A, so everything is a full step higher than what I would want it, and I think the tension on the strings is perfect. After playing on this my baritone's strings are soo stiff, and frankly just doesn't feel as good.
> 
> Like I said before, it came with .09-56 gauge strings. So what do you all think I would need to get to tune down just one full step from where I'm at, and keep the same kinda tension? I'm thinking like 11 or 12-66, but I'm not quite sure.
> 
> ...



If you like the tension on the .056 tuned to A, a .063 is the closest match tuned to G at just a hair more tension. Since the stock strings are probably old and crappy, you could probably even go just a tad thinner with it if you wanted to.

As for the baritone, try it. If 13-56 is too tight, 11-52 might work better for you. Things like "too tight" and "too loose" are up for you to decide.


----------



## Lankles (Aug 7, 2008)

.066 gets my vote.


----------

